# Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

A while back.
Hugh Ferguson kindly sent me some pics he took in 1946 of the Central area of Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. 
As I live here now, I did a then and now excercise and sent the now photo's back to Hugh.
Sadly his Internet connection speed would not allow him to download them.
So I will try to post them here.
Good luck Hugh.
Succour.


----------



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

*Kuala Lumpur now pics*

Sorry I forgot to attach the now pics to the previous post.

Succour.


----------



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

*The now pics*

A final try.
I hate old age.
Succour.


----------



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

*More recent pics of Kuala Lumpur*

These are the rest of the pics I took in response to Hugh Ferguson's kind reply.
The lady in one of the pics is my wife Julia.
About 200 yards from where these shots were taken are two retaurant / pubs a few members may remember from bus trips to KL from Port Swettenham.....these are the Colliseum and the Tivoli bar.
Tivoli is now a silk shop, Colliseum is still unchanged and is like stepping back 50 years.

Cheers lads.

Succour


----------

